# Gearbox for custom fabrication project



## dd57chevy (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up a 486 24839 40" craftsman snowblower attachment cheap. I want to mount it on a John Deere 112 or 214 with a Kohler horizontal K series engine. Does anyone know of an appropriate right angle gearbox so I can fab the belt drive for this? Also, what rpm should be at input shaft?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sure somebody will be able to point you in the right direction. Be sure to post some pictures of your conversion, and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## dd57chevy (Aug 14, 2011)

My problem is I don't know any guys that work on small engines AND have their own lawnmower/snowblower/tractor junkyard.When I was a teenager,there was a guy out in the country who did and I could buy parts for go-carts , minibikes , etc. When he died , his kids sent it all to the scrapyard. I'm just not knowledgable enough to know what walk behind s/blower , tractor might have an appropriate right angle gearbox w/proper ratio.


----------



## dd57chevy (Aug 14, 2011)

I also really need to know what the RPMs on the input shaft is supposed to be.
Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

First off Welcome to the Forum

Unfortunately I have no info on your question but I do have a suggestion.
Maybe try over at: Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums
There's a section there on lawn and garden tractors and maybe some there can help you if you find what you need here.

Good luck and please post pictures of it when it's done, we like photos


----------



## MRiderLeon (Dec 3, 2010)

dd57chevy said:


> I picked up a 486 24839 40" craftsman snowblower attachment cheap. I want to mount it on a John Deere 112 or 214 with a Kohler horizontal K series engine. Does anyone know of an appropriate right angle gearbox so I can fab the belt drive for this? Also, what rpm should be at input shaft?
> Thanks,
> Dave


I found a couple of posts that indicate the tip speed on a snow blower should be around 4000 ft./min. If you have a 12" impeller, that would be just over 3 ft/rev which means it should spin at 1275 RPM. The Kohler engine on a John Deere 214 is rated at 3500 RPM so the impeller needs to be slowed down to 1/3 to 1/2 engine speed. A larger impeller on the snow blower would need to spin slower.

Can't help on the gearbox, I picked up a similar snow blower for my Murray vertical shaft tractor. Since I had a vertical shaft, I was able to modify the Sears drive that came with the blower to get it to work sitting in the driveway. I won't find out for sure until it snows.

Leon.


----------

